# Looking for T58 Tech



## james189 (4 May 2012)

This is my first post on this board and I would like to start off by saying Thank you to all past, present and future Canadian Forces members for the sacrifices you make to serve our country.  Also, my father served in the Canadian Navy in WWII on a Corvette Escorting merchant ships across the north Atlantic so there is military service in the family but I haven't had the honor to do so myself.

Please excuse my ignorance for military terminology, but in laymen terms I'm trying to find either an active or retired GE-T58 Gas Turbine Technician for a project I'm working on where I'm putting one of these surplus engines in a boat for a racing application.  I've found some manuals that I'm currently studying but I'm sure there is a lot more "real life" information that isn't in the manuals that only someone with years of shop and field experience would have.  Please contact me if you would like to be a part of this project, any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

I'm also looking to acquire more surplus T58 spare parts or complete engines, but haven't had any luck in Canada and only marginal luck elsewhere, so again any assistance here would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Jesse Foster


----------



## Good2Golf (4 May 2012)

Jesse, if you live either in Victoria or Halifax (or nearby), you might contact the local Sea King squadrons to ask to visit the unit...plenty of T-58s and experienced fitters (aero engine techs) working on the Sea Kings.  

Out of interest's sake, what variant of the T-58 do you have?  -8? -10? -100?

I've seen a few YouTube vids of T-58s in a boat....looks like a popular option.  Good luck.

Regards
G2G


----------



## james189 (4 May 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'm in Alberta and would happily travel to Victoria for an education if I could spend some "one on one" time with someone.

I currently have an 8F model but would prefer to have a -5, -10, -16 or -100 as I'm told that they're a more powerful.  I've heard many things from "non- professionals" that the only difference between the engines are the fuel controls and simply how high they're turned up?? I've also been told about injecting the engine with methanol also boosts power?  Being able to sit down with a professional would be a great help.

I'm very curious what the military does with all their surplus T58's? I see various government auctions in the USA but none in Canada?


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2012)

james189 said:
			
		

> I see various government auctions in the USA but none in Canada?



Look here for Crown asset disposal

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/mn-eng.cfm


----------



## james189 (4 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Look here for Crown asset disposal
> 
> http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/mn-eng.cfm



Thanks, but it appears no they don't sell any military surplus parts, as my search there shows none ever being sold.  Perhaps there's somewhere else I'm sure?  Someone mentioned that most surplus aviation parts are not sold but stored in case they can be used somehow in the future?

Thanks again


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 May 2012)

We are still kind of using our T58 engines, which probably none have been surplused.


----------



## james189 (16 May 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> We are still kind of using our T58 engines, which probably none have been surplused.



I was afraid of that.  I would still like to find out what I need to do in order to buy an engine when one does come available?  Do I need to be on an  "approved" buyer list or can anyone buy an engine and/or parts when they come available.  I don't know if a special application is required to be eligible to buy DND surplus military parts?

Thanks again

Jesse


----------



## cp140tech (17 May 2012)

It looks like we'll be hanging on to the Sea King for a good while yet, I don't think you'll have much luck getting any surplus gear from the RCAF as it stands.  Parts can be hard enough for us to scrounge up as it is.  I really couldn't say what sort of process would be involved once things are even determined to be surplus.


----------



## james189 (17 May 2012)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> It looks like we'll be hanging on to the Sea King for a good while yet, I don't think you'll have much luck getting any surplus gear from the RCAF as it stands.  Parts can be hard enough for us to scrounge up as it is.  I really couldn't say what sort of process would be involved once things are even determined to be surplus.



I figuired as much but I had to ask.


----------



## cp140tech (17 May 2012)

For sure.  I hope you catch a break.


----------



## Jc066 (11 Oct 2012)

Well, You are in luck!

I'm an ex-RCAF AVN, with 3 years running the  T58 Engine Bay in Pat Bay.  If you have a specific question I can give you hand trying to figure out what you are trying to do or what the manuals are telling you. PM if you want or here on the board is fine.

 As for parts, try to get in contact with a OEM overhaul shop for the T58 and ask if they have any non-airworthy but serviceable parts. The price sky-rockets once you have a SCA III stamp on the release certificate! If you do have a T58-8F or CT58-6/8 parts are available, almost none of the commercial operator run these engines any more so finding them might be easy( I don't know, never had to buy the parts I was replacing or fixing). Some places to check are: RotorMaxx in Parksville BC, Vector Aerospace in Richmond, PacficTurbine in Richmond, and Heli-One in Delta BC. The last place would be a long shot at Columbia Helicopters in Aurora Oregon. If you have a mess'd up FCU they have the only jigs to re-build a FCU on the west coast of N.America....and there prices reflect that!

If you are looking for the above I would only accept certified parts that are going into the compressor, Gas generator turbines and power turbine; this includes the locking hardware and any components in the gas path for intake or combustion. 

So your putting it in a boat?! Do you have prop that can handle that kind of speed and power? some custom balancing of the shaft and prop are in order I think.

Let me know what you need, I might be able to help.

Jon


----------



## james189 (13 Oct 2012)

Jc066 said:
			
		

> Well, You are in luck!
> 
> I'm an ex-RCAF AVN, with 3 years running the  T58 Engine Bay in Pat Bay.  If you have a specific question I can give you hand trying to figure out what you are trying to do or what the manuals are telling you. PM if you want or here on the board is fine.
> 
> ...



Jon, Thank you very much for your response, I have PM'd you.


----------



## Jc066 (18 Oct 2012)

Any luck WRT our phone conversation James? If you are still looking for a shop that does runs I found a contact on the Island who might be able to help. You might know him, he has a -8F in his boat as well!

JC


----------



## james189 (18 Oct 2012)

Jon, Thanks again for your time on the phone.  I emailed all the places we discussed and no one has got back to me.  I have emailed you to discuss this further.

Thanks again,

Jesse


----------



## RickyT (7 Jan 2013)

Hello James,
If you are still looking for some assistance in regards to the T-58, I have several years working on T58-5, 8 and 100's engine. I was also a test cell operator. Good Luck with your boating adventure!


----------



## james189 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I will PM you my contact info.


----------



## AirDet (17 Jul 2013)

Jesse,

I suspect the reason you're having a hard time is because if the new ITAR (international traffic in arms regulations). Looking for de-militarized parts will be difficult. Try contacting VIH in Victoria. I'll PM you a contact name for their aerospace division.

Those engines were also used for pumps in the oil industry in Alberta for years. You might try there.

Good luck.


----------

